# The royalty theatre..



## Mikeymutt (Nov 20, 2015)

This theatre opened up as a cinema in October 1930,designed by architect Horace G Bradley.massive crowds were there for the opening.it was owned by a local company but was taken over by ABC cinemas in 1935.the cinema shut down in 1963 and converted in to a bingo hall.that declined eventually and shut its doors in 2010.the upper seats still remain and the organ.the building is of a grand Art Deco design.familiar with many cinemas opened around that time..in 2012 a cannabis farm was discovered in there after people seeing suspicious activity and a funny smell coming from the building..this was the second visit of the day with zedstar..


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow, this place is a gem!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Nov 20, 2015)

Well done mate looks awesome great photos as always


----------



## HughieD (Nov 20, 2015)

Wow! What a deco gem. Loving that set. Superb....


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2015)

Cracking Art Deco designs and the entrance foyer is a real gem,wonder where the door frames went? Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2015)

Glad the decorative glass panels have survived, Lovely Pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Nov 21, 2015)

love the little round window in picture 5, nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2015)

That is a beauty! You are a master of composition, loving your set through and through! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Nov 22, 2015)

Now I really wish I'd come with you and Zedstar that day lol great photos!


----------



## DetectivePrince (Jan 2, 2016)

Such a beautiful location! Lovely pictures too, really capturing the atmosphere


----------

